# Starcraft LotV



## Hoopster (25. Januar 2016)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen wer von euch LotV alles spielt? Vielleicht kann man sich ja abends mal verabreden und ein paar Spiele machen.

Ihr könnt mich gerne adden unter Hoopster#2492


----------



## michelthemaster (25. Januar 2016)

Spiele nur Desert Strike


----------



## lurker3d (25. Januar 2016)

bin dabei Hoopster.best strategy game ever


----------



## Hoopster (26. Januar 2016)

Ich nehme mal an das du Royalrumble bist?


----------



## Hoopster (18. April 2019)

Spielt noch wer SC2? Gerne auch Desert Strike


----------



## Hoopster (28. April 2019)

Keiner Lust auf SC2?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hyakutake (10. Mai 2019)

Ich spiele noch Sc2.
Aktueller Patch.
Rasse: terraner:
Liga: Platin (eigentlich Platin 1, zur Zeit eher 3, leider).
Mein Battletag muss ich heute Abend hier ergänzen, Spielername ist gleich dem Username hier, sollte es nicht allzu viele von geben.

Spielt einer von Euch in einem Clan?


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Mai 2019)

War mal im Management im Pcghx Clan hatten auch zu Hots Zeiten Masterspieler, der Clan hat sich aber vor nen paar Jahren aufgelöst aufgrund interner Unstimmigkeiten. Ich persönlich warte auf Wc3 Reforged.


----------

